# BIKEACTION freut sich ein Teil der MTB.News Community zu sein



## Phil Claus (16. Juni 2004)

Hallo Forumsmitglieder,

BIKEACTION, Generalimporteur von ROCKY MOUNTAIN BICYCLES  und RACE FACE PERFORMANCE PRODUCTS  freut sich ein Teil Eurer Community zu sein.

In diesem Forum wird Phil Claus, verantwortlich für Customer Relationship Management und Marketing bei BIKEACTION, Euren Fragen zu ROCKY MOUNTAIN BICYCLES  und RACE FACE PERFORMANCE PRODUCTS Rede und Antwort stehen. 

Für technische Fragen wendet Euch bitte direkt an den BIKEACTION Tech Support  auf der BIKEACTION Homepage, welches für diesen Zweck ein eigenes Forum eingerichtet hat.

Zu aktuellen News über Rocky Mountain, Race Face, die Rocky Mountain Frorider, das Race Face 2004 Freeride Team empfehlen wir Euch den Besuch der BA News  auf unserer Homepage wo Ihr von Exklusivinterviews mit Tyler "Super T" Klassen, Wade Simmons's exklusiver Kolumne, Testberichte aus aller Welt, die neuesten Rennergebnisse bis hin zu Preisausschreiben und Weltpremieren neuer Produkte alles findet, was das Herz eines/einer Mountainbikers/-bikerin höher schlagen lässt.

Hier könnt Ihr auch erfahren, wann und wo Ihr Euer Traumbike einmal ausgiebig testen könnt. Sei es in einem unserer offiziellen "ROCKY MOUNTAIN TESTCENTER", oder aber während unserer "TESTCENTER ON TOUR" Events. 

Kataloge von RACE FACE PERFORMANCE PRODUKT und ROCKY MOUNTAIN BICYCLES können dort ebenso direkt angefordert werden.

Uns als Repräsentant von ROCKY MOUNTAIN BICYCLES  und RACE FACE PERFORMANCE PRODUCTS/CLOTHING ist es wichtig, daß wir von Euch direktes Feedback über unsere Produkte, unseren Service und unsere Geschäftspartner erhalten, damit wir zukünftig noch besser auf Eure Bedürfnisse und Wünsche eingehen können, d.h. Eure Meinung zählt!

Für Eure Fragen, Informationen, Anregungen und Wünsche danke ich Euch im voraus.


Phil Claus
Customer Relationship Management (CRM)/Marketing
BIKEACTION GmbH
[email protected]


----------



## dertutnix (16. Juni 2004)

hoi phil, 

hat sich mein warten dann doch gelohnt!  prima, dass nun auch rm und rf hier vertreten sind   

viel erfolg
florian


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Phil Claus (16. Juni 2004)

Hallo Florian,

danke für die netten Worte. Wir hoffen, dass wir Euren Ansprüchen gerecht werden können.

Take care

Phil


----------



## dubbel (16. Juni 2004)

was is eigentlich aus dem netten loveman alias herrn liebe geworden?


----------



## Phil Claus (16. Juni 2004)

Hallo Dubbel,

Jürgen is "alive and kicking" und Euer Ansprechpartner #1 für den Tech Support von Rocky Mountain Bicycles und Race Face Performance Products.

Click here for BIKEACTION TECH SUPPORT


----------



## DH-Man (16. Juni 2004)

Hallo Leutz,

freue mich das Rocky mit dabei ist !!


----------



## Phil Claus (17. Juni 2004)

Thanks, DH-Man.


----------



## Schwarzspecht (17. Juni 2004)

Phil Claus schrieb:
			
		

> Für technische Fragen wendet Euch bitte direkt an den BIKEACTION Tech Support  auf der BIKEACTION Homepage, welches für diesen Zweck ein eigenes Forum eingerichtet hat.



Hi,

finde ich klasse, dass Rocky jetzt auch hier auftaucht und unter den ersten 20 Postings ein Slayer 70 in Medium verlost!!!!

Allerdings sollte auch hier im Forum Platz für technische Fragen und Probleme sein - das ist ja eben Sinn und Zweck dieser Veranstaltung!

Gruß
Wolfgang


----------



## Phil Claus (17. Juni 2004)

Hallo Wolfgang,

danke für den Hinweis, aber für Angaben wie Drehmomente für Lager etc... empfehlen wir, wie andere Hersteller im Forum auch, den Direktkontakt mit unserem Tech Support.

An alle Leser dieses Forums:
Um Konfusion zu vermeiden: Falls BIKEACTION etwas unter Zusender verlosen werden würde, würde dieses Announcement von BIKEACTION kommen, nicht von Wolfgang, d.h. das Posting von Wolfgang ist inkorrekt und entbehrt jeglicher Grundlage.


----------



## MWU406 (17. Juni 2004)

ich bräuchte das Bike dann in Large, wenn ich nicht schon eins hätte  
Wir haben uns im Frühjahr bei FK in Gärtringen getroffen, kann das sein? Da gings um weißes oder schwarzes Slayer 70 ;-) Du sagtest ich soll dann Bilder schicken, ist dem immer noch so? Kumpel 1 hat sich noch ein ETS 70 und Kumpel 2 ein Slayer 30 rausgelassen, die könnt ich Dir dann auch schicken.


----------



## Phil Claus (17. Juni 2004)

Hallo MWU 406,

ich erinnere mich an unser Gespräch. Frank erzählte mir zu einem späteren Zeitpunkt, daß Du Dich letztendlich für das Slayer 70 in Black entschieden hast. Wir würden uns freuen, wenn Ihr Eure Rocky Photos hier posted. Es gibt bereits eine Rocky Mountain Gallery in diesem Forum - ich freue mich auf die pics.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TheCoffinNail (17. Juni 2004)

hurra ... 

... nun ist RM endlich auch hier vertreten! freut mich! 

viele grüße und viel spass! 



m.


----------



## Phil Claus (17. Juni 2004)

Hallo coffin nail,

danke für die Begrüssung und auch Dir viel Spass in unserem Forum.


----------

